# How to aim headlights?



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Adjustment screw is on the back top of headlight.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Chad20101 said:


> Adjustment screw is on the back top of headlight.


That moves them up or down. There appears to be no left/right adjustment.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> That moves them up or down. There appears to be no left/right adjustment.


The side to side adjustment is closer to the blinker


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Chad20101 said:


> The side to side adjustment is closer to the blinker


I'm not seeing anything obvious. The up/down stands out where you can use a Phillips screwdriver to easily adjust, but I'm not seeing anything similar for left/right.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> I'm not seeing anything obvious. The up/down stands out where you can use a Phillips screwdriver to easily adjust, but I'm not seeing anything similar for left/right.


Here the Cruze w/Projector headlamps do you see that screw shown in the picture


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Chad20101 said:


> Here the Cruze w/Projector headlamps do you see that screw shown in the picture


That second screw does not exist on either side of my car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> That second screw does not exist on either side of my car.


You can try shimming to adjust the left/right. It is a bit crude, but with due diligence it will work.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> You can try shimming to adjust the left/right. It is a bit crude, but with due diligence it will work.


There isn't an actual way to adjust the headlights? How does one headlight part above have two adjustment screws but the other only has one?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> There isn't an actual way to adjust the headlights? How does one headlight part above have two adjustment screws but the other only has one?


Two different manufacturers. Two styles of headlights. Gen I is the same way.


----------

